# Jon Whitledge to deliver seminar at T.H.E. Show Newport Beach



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

I’m pleased to announce that the world-famous “*Magic Bus*” will be available for you to see and hear at *The Home Entertainment Show Newport Beach*, or "*T.H.E. Show Newport*" for short, at the Hilton Hotel in Irvine, CA, on *May 30 through June 1, 2014*, inclusive (www.theshownewport.com). 

One of the many highlights of T.H.E. Show Newport includes the informative series of seminars, delivered by industry experts, about exciting topics in high-end audio. I’ve been selected to give a presentation about the Magic Bus entitled, *Too much, Magic Bus! A historical retrospective of milestones in mobile audio.*

I cordially invite you to discover how the Magic Bus revolutionized an industry and bridged the chasm that formerly existed between mobile and home audio. Please refer to the syllabus below.

Title:
*Too much, Magic Bus! A historical retrospective of milestones in mobile audio. 
*
Produced and presented by:	
Jon Whitledge

Times:	
Saturday, May 31, 2014, noon to 1:00 p.m.
Sunday, June 1, 2014, 10:00 a.m. to 11:00 a.m.

Location:
Hilton Hotel, outdoors at T.H.E. Car Show

Description: 
*Robert Harley*, Editor-in-Chief of _the abso!ute sound_® magazine, described the Magic Bus, a Mercedes Sprinter van containing a mobile audio system without rival, as “*The world’s best car stereo*”. Mr. Harley continued, “The design, construction, passion, and dedication that went into the Magic Bus are unprecedented, and it showed in the sound quality. The system had effortless dynamics, very high resolution of low-level detail, and tremendous timbral fidelity, throwing a soundstage that rivaled that of a well-set-up home system.”

Three years after its completion, the Magic Bus has achieved unprecedented acclaim by industry experts and musicians. Jon Whitledge will present a historical retrospective highlighting the milestones associated with creation of the Magic Bus, and share rare, unreleased, photographs of several of the more than 250 musicians who have autographed the Magic Bus, including Christian McBride, Dave Weckl, Victor Wooten, Patricia Barber, Nathan East, Gordon Goodwin, Gary Burton, Hubert Laws, Joshua Bell, Mike Garson, Jeff Hamilton, Anne Bisson, Nat Adderley, Jr., Benny Golson, and many more!


About the presenter:
Jon Whitledge, a Polymer Scientist and Mechanical Engineer from the University of Akron, founded Whitledge Designs in 2004. Jon possesses over 24 years of industrial experience in research and development, product development, manufacturing, and quality assurance. Whitledge Designs specializes in designing, fabricating, and tuning state-of-the-art audio systems and acoustical treatments for homes, automobiles and yachts. 

www.whitledgedesigns.com


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

AWESOME JON!! If my schedule permits...I'll be there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

good for you jon.

your magic bus is the history of mobile audio. the best in the world. again. :sigh:


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

dear friends,

i just rented a 7000 lumen projector and a 52 inch screen for my seminars. 

when i'm not presenting, i also plan to play a silent slide show featuring 726 photos, in chronological order, showing every step throughout the fabrication of the Magic Bus. 

i hope to see you at the show!

jon


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I'll be there! Be sure to check out the rest of the show too. I've been to C.E.S. numerous times, the Stereophile shows back in the day, the RMAF, and T.H.E. Show. The latter two are consistently my favorites. Just a nice relaxed vibe.


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

Anyone else going to the show?

Leaving today, will be there for Saturday and Sunday.

Gotta check out those sweet $15,000 interconnects.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm going


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm here, if anyone's interested in a meet up, PM me


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I walked all over the place and didn't see any of you fools.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

rawdawg said:


> I walked all over the place and didn't see any of you fools.


That's a bummer! It was a great show.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

rawdawg said:


> I walked all over the place and didn't see any of you fools.


One of the few things I miss about So. Cal., The Show!


----------

